# Coast Guard Courtesy Safety Inspection



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

During a recent safety inspection, I asked about any additional safety equipment needed while fishing the bay (at the time of inspection I was launching at Chesapeake Yacht). I was informed any body of water wider than two miles flares were required.... Thinking it was something like a road flare, I asked how you would keep from burning a hole in a plastic kayak or burning yourself. I was told these were the type that launch, holding them down wind, and over the water prior to discharging would safely keep either from getting burned.

Tight lines, Tim


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Stay away from "road flares". They're cumbersome on dangerous on a yak. You can get a flare gun & charges for cheap. I think I paid $20 for mine. It has many uses..like...
-Evil toothy critters that are _too_ curious
-Rouge drunk stink potters
-That other guy in a yak you just don't like...

J/K of course, but this hand held fits nicely in your PFD. 










I shot it once just to see what happens. I aimed it right into the water as to not draw unwanted attention. As you can see, those are 12 gauge charges and it will give you a hell of a kick & report. It was cool. 

Skunk


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I think your inspector was wrong about the flare requirement. I have been checked quite a few times and all have said they were not required on a kayak.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

According to the Coasties manning a table at BP in Hampton it's new this year, and they mentioned to make sure the flares are not out of date. PB did not have the kits just the replacement charges. 
I asked about HRBT and was told yes because the mouth is more than 2 miles wide. I guess as much fishing as I do around bridges launching flares in close proximity should bring a quick response.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree with Rick. I'm pretty sure flares are not required for a kayak. If someone tells you so, ask for the requirement in writing. I do think they're nice to have, though.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

here is a link for regulations :http://www.uscgboating.org/safety/fedreqs/equ_vds.htm .


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Reading that, it says that manually propelled boats only need an electric signal light at night and no requirements for day.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

i dont care if i need them or not they are going to be one of the first things i buy when i pick up my yak this month just because of all the rogue boat stories i have read on here.

Just to make sure they see me day or night i will shoot it if they dont look like they are paying attention


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

mickeyg said:


> here is a link for regulations :http://www.uscgboating.org/safety/fedreqs/equ_vds.htm .


Mickey thanks for posting the link and as noted the way I read it yaks don't need one. But when I can find one on sale, I'm going to have to make the purchase. I fish by myself when I'm unable to find company and I want to catch some fish. Who knows it might just keep me from becoming a statistic.

Thanks again all, Tim


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

I agree seekinfin. I enjoy fishin by my self often at night during the week and it sounds like a great thing ta have. You never know what will happen till it does and there is no substitute for preparation. There will be one on my yak soon.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Good stuff guys. I have the stick type, but after reading this I'm getting the gun.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Types / Brands of Flares*

So...for the yakkers out there who are considering picking up some aerial flares, what kind are you considering ?

I've seen a few articles about folks keeping flares in their PFD -- but the 12ga pistol looks a little bulky to fit into mine.

I took a look at Orion Signals website and saw that, in addition to the 12ga, they seem to have some smaller kind that come w/ a launcher.

What are your guys recommendations ? What size ? Will you be keeping them in a bag or your vest ?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

The Orion fits very well in my NRS PFD, bottom pocket w/ the handle turned into the body as to not impede w/ paddling or recovery. 

I know I'm a pessimist, but the last thing I want to do in a distress situation is to fumble w/ a hand held, rather than just grab a gun and pull the trigger. 

Just my thoughts. 

Skunk


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

There are smaller flares available, I have three pen type aerial flares from Orion.


----------



## PLASTIC BOAT (Jul 13, 2007)

Mine are stored in my ditch bag and sealed in a food saver vacuum bag. There is nothing worse than a wet flair that wont work when you really need it.


Jeff


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Those pen flares are nice, Cory. Did you find them somewhere locally?


----------

